# NO S-Video? WHY?



## Bambara (Sep 26, 2005)

I just ordered two of them and to my horror and disbelief after opening them up there are NO s-video outputs on the back!! I'm sure it specified this in the product lists and such, but I just never would have DREAMED that Dish's TOP receivers wouldn't have S-Video outputs?

I'm betting this is some big push by corporate America to prevent the user from archiving recorded video from the DVR over to DVD's using a burner using the best 480i video connection possible. In short I am feeling SCREWED in a MAJOR WAY.

I've scoured the net this past week looking for alternatives. How to get a s-video out from this stupid box?

It outputs 480i on the component... so is there an active or passive adapter available to convert 480i component to s-video? NO... I searched everywhere. There's an InFocus adapter that only works with certain InFocus projectors. There WAS an adapter available from svideo.ćom... but sure enough they've discontinued it.

Unless my searching skills leave something to be desired or I'm blind, there just ISN'T such an animal available. Some people suggested the JVC S555 or S777 switcher would work in posts on the net... NO, their component inputs only send output to the component outputs.

What about a DVD recorder with component inputs? If they make one, I've yet to find it.

You CAN convert progressive component or the DVI-D portion of the HDMI signal to VGA... then there are VGA to s-video scan converters available, like those from StarTech, Canopus, or AverMedia. The problem with these is the s-video out on these little boxes looks HORRIBLE for HDTV, you'd have a better quality signal from composite or rf. (They're mainly designed for computer presentations on TV's and such.)

In short, I can't believe Dish got over $2000 of my money (I also bought the new DP switch) only to have them screw me where it really hurts... I do a LOT of recording and I burn to DVD all the time.

More than likely, if I cannot return these crap boxes, I will probably end up selling my equipment and going with DTV, because this seriously bites.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Bambara said:


> I just ordered two of them and to my horror and disbelief after opening them up there are NO s-video outputs on the back!! I'm sure it specified this in the product lists and such, but I just never would have DREAMED that Dish's TOP receivers wouldn't have S-Video outputs?
> 
> I'm betting this is some big push by corporate America to prevent the user from archiving recorded video from the DVR over to DVD's using a burner using the best 480i video connection possible. In short I am feeling SCREWED in a MAJOR WAY.
> 
> ...


You couldn't have tried too hard to find a DVD recorder that accepts component. A simple search on Amazon will turn up quite a few. BTW, S-Video is not the best 480i connection possible. Forget the S-Video and use component. You are getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

480i is not output via Component, but rather the composite (RCA) jacks. 480P will be output over Component (or DVI).

From what others have actually reported, the 942 produces a superb picture over the composite jacks, perhaps even better than the S-vhs jacks on the 921.

Owners of DVD's made from the 942 this way seem very pleased.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> 480i is not output via Component, but rather the composite (RCA) jacks. 480P will be output over Component (or DVI).
> 
> From what others have actually reported, the 942 produces a superb picture over the composite jacks, perhaps even better than the S-vhs jacks on the 921.
> 
> Owners of DVD's made from the 942 this way seem very pleased.


In HDTV setup you can change the 942 to output 480i over Component.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

That's great if true. I have a 921 certainly that won't do that. I also have one of the Philips DVD recorders that has component INPUTS on the back. Perhaps its time to upgrade!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> That's great if true. I have a 921 certainly that won't do that. I also have one of the Philips DVD recorders that has component INPUTS on the back. Perhaps its time to upgrade!


It's true. At least the option is there in the menu. I have not actually tested it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 942 will ouput 480i from the component and HDMI outputs of TV1.


----------



## Bambara (Sep 26, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> From what others have actually reported, the 942 produces a superb picture over the composite jacks, perhaps even better than the S-vhs jacks on the 921.


The Y and C are combined in composite, then sent out to the dvd recorder and seperated again. With s-video the signal is never combined. Composite is *not* better than s-video, it's a step back. By the way, s-vhs has absolutely nothing to do with s-video. And as already mentioned, in hdtv setup you can change output for component to 480i.

I searched and searched and couldn't find any dvd recorders with component inputs. I've been working on this for over a week now. If you truly are seeing them, I would appreciate direct links.


----------



## ronstan (Oct 28, 2004)

My house is pre wired for "S" video for sd tv's in other rooms. When I read that the 942 would not have an S output, I went to Radio Shack and found a converter jack that has composite in and S video out. It's about 2" long. Its installed in a video cabinet and I can't reach the back so I have no idea what the item # is. 
I lucked out with a salesman that knew his stuff.

Ron C


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

The model I own is a DVD615. It was made by Philips for about a year or so. Looks like they have discontinued it and their new models no longer employ any component inputs.

Here is a link to the PDF fact sheet: http://www.p4c.philips.com/na4/d/dvdr615_37/dvdr615_37_pss_aen.pdf

Page 2 (under connectivity) list the component input capability.

You may find them on eBay or other closeout stores if you look around. I haven't seen any other DVD recorders that have them but I havn't been looking very hard.



Bambara said:


> I searched and searched and couldn't find any dvd recorders with component inputs. I've been working on this for over a week now. If you truly are seeing them, I would appreciate direct links.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Bambara said:


> The Y and C are combined in composite, then sent out to the dvd recorder and seperated again. With s-video the signal is never combined. Composite is *not* better than s-video, it's a step back. By the way, s-vhs has absolutely nothing to do with s-video. And as already mentioned, in hdtv setup you can change output for component to 480i.
> 
> I searched and searched and couldn't find any dvd recorders with component inputs. I've been working on this for over a week now. If you truly are seeing them, I would appreciate direct links.


The Philips HDRW720 available on Amazon has Component inputs.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Thats the same one as the 615 only with the 120GB HDD.

Looks like Amazon has the 615 as well for $219.

Best Buy had them several months back on close out for $130. I almost picked up another one but passed it up.



LtMunst said:


> The Philips HDRW720 available on Amazon has Component inputs.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Actually the two terms are used interchangeably and are synonymous these days. Not too many people even know what an S-vhs machine is/was except on these boards



Bambara said:


> By the way, s-vhs has absolutely nothing to do with s-video.


----------



## Bambara (Sep 26, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> Actually the two terms are used interchangeably and are synonymous these days. Not too many people even know what an S-vhs machine is/was except on these boards


Well, it's totally incorrect. SVHS = a version of VHS that records at a higher resolution than VHS. S-Video = a type of video connection that transfers y and c (color and b&w) on seperate wires. They have absolutely nothing to do with each other.

Thanks for the recommendation on the Radio Shack composite to s-video adapter, but I'm already well aware of them. This isn't a viable option for me, because the whole point of s-video is to skip the circuits that combine y and c. With the adapter, you're combining the signals, then splitting them again.

I really appreciate the tips on the Phillips unit, and with that information and a ton more searching, I found that the Sony RDR-HX900 has 480i component inputs. It's a higher end box and from what I've been reading, it has a very high quality picture. I think this is what I'm going with, so I guess the problem is now solved!

Sorry I got so worked up, and thanks for all the help!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No Problem, life is too short!

In case anyone hasn't said this, 
Welcome to DBSTalk.com! :hi:



Bambara said:


> Sorry I got so worked up, and thanks for all the help!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Let us know how things work out with the Sony. I had missed that one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ignoring the need to record from the receiver outputs to DVD for a moment... and hoping to not accidentally start an argument...

I can understand in a way why there wouldn't be an S-video output on a 942 or if there was S-video and no composite... being that it is being sold as an HD receiver, and it is $700 or so... one logically assumes that if you spend that much on it you must be connecting it to an HD set that has the composite or DVI or whatever connections. Otherwise, wouldn't you buy the cheaper receiver that isn't intended for HD?

I understand from a consumer point of view that we all use things differently than the manufacturer thinks we will sometimes... but I think I can see the engineering/planning discussions that might have taken place deciding to drop one connection or another figuring odds are most folks buying that product wouldn't have needed the connection.

That said... I do use the S-video on my 6000u in addition to the component, since sometimes SD looks better from S-video than upconverted through the component outputs... so obviously there are reasons why we want the connections, that I'm guessing the designers don't always take into consideration.


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

Bambara said:


> Well, it's totally incorrect. SVHS = a version of VHS that records at a higher resolution than VHS. S-Video = a type of video connection that transfers y and c (color and b&w) on seperate wires. They have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


Well, it may be incorrect usage, but to say they have "absolutely nothing to do with each other" is wrong too.

The first devices to use S-Video jacks were Super-VHS decks in the late 80s. (And SuperBeta decks if I'm not mistaken). That's where the name came from- period. Otherwise, we'd call them Y/C connectors- which is what they really are.

Plus, I believe what makes a S-VHS machine special is that it records the Y & C separately.

If Hi-8 had come out first, we'd probably call them Hi-Video connectors.

And if the 942 HAD a S-Video connector, I'd hook it to my S-VHS deck.

So it may be incorrect, but it's perfectly understandable.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

S-video out is also nice to connect to a high quality modulator to send programming to other TVs. Channel Plus has these that accept two inputs so you can send a sat rcvr and a dvd on separate channels to other rooms.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

HDMe, I don't think they decided to drop the S-video connection, they failed to add it. This is just another missed opportunity, and a glaringly obvious one, to correct the assumption/design deficiency that the 2nd TV connection doesn't need S-video. On the 942 (also 322, 522, 625), the TV2 output is not just secondary but can be an entirely separate TV. Even back when all I had was a 2000 I wanted S-video to my receiver and S-video to my S-VHS.


----------

